# Manley scents



## Randall Kepley (Aug 22, 2013)

I guess this would be more for the Guys than the gals but Ill take any advice :-D. On one of my soaps id like to create a very "Manley" scent you know "Earthy, Woodsie" etc.... Thanks, Randall


----------



## Tambra77 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just got an order from Natures Garden.  In it was a FO called The Perfect Man.. It smells AMAZING


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Crombie (Aug 22, 2013)

*Man Scents*

Tambra - thanks for your input - I will order that myself.  The only man scent I have used is "Hawaiian Sandalwood" which I used in a beer rebatch.  The guys at worked loved it.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 22, 2013)

The Perfect Man is wonderful!  I've had a co-worker order the entire loaf for her BF.  Another popular manly scent is Bay rum.  For earthy, woodsy, try a mix of Patchouli EO and Cedar EO or...you can purchase the FO from Aroma Haven/Rusctic Escentuals called Patchouli Cedar and the Patchouli Oud Wood.  Both smell great.  I haven't soaped them yet, but they get 2 thumbs up for the scent.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 22, 2013)

A lot of guys like florals, believe it or not.  I've seen them go nuts over rose and there have been studies about lavender being appealing to men (and getting them in the mood for romance).

Eucalyptus/Mint, anything woodsy, citruses are pretty popular.


----------



## BodyBasics` (Aug 22, 2013)

if you are looking for a manly scent take notes from Christian Dior Fahrenheit, This to me is a mans man scent


----------



## lsg (Aug 22, 2013)

Two of my favorites are from Wholesale Supplies Plus:

Oaskmoss and Sandalwood

Burmese Wood


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 22, 2013)

NG's Perfect Mand and Cracklin Birch are my two top sellers in manly fragrances.  I have a hard time keeping up with the demand for them.  I also agree that some like a lightly floral or spicy scent.  I have one male customer who buys out all my Apple Jack & Peel as well as my Cranberry Apple Marmalade.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 22, 2013)

There is one I really like from BB. It's called Shave and a Haircut. It smells fresh & clean and just a little spicy. Ok, I'm not very good at describing scents, but it's worth ordering a sample.


----------



## neeners (Aug 22, 2013)

I find my bf likes anything clean smelling, and something with scrubbies in it.  he's not adverse to lavender either.  we buy this cucumber mint soap that he likes, and a bayleaf ginger (the bayleaves give a nice scrubby feel).  he also likes lemongrass.


----------



## lsg (Aug 22, 2013)

I just received my fragrance oil order from WSP and I have to add their Sandalwood f.o. to the list of manly fragrances, it is wonderful.


----------



## sugarlady (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if this will help at all but I recently had a man in my shop and he asked me if I could make him bars of soap with the scent of campfire. He also mentioned wanting something that smelled like a charcoal grill! At first I thought how odd... but then I realized he was actually quite brilliant! If a man really wants to smell like a manly man who plays outdoors these scents would be quite appealing I think.


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 22, 2013)

Masculine Musk from Sweetcakes
Bay Rum from Sweetcakes or Oregon Trail Soaps
Also, add a few drops of lime EO or FO to the Bay Rum


----------



## Randall Kepley (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, this may sound dumb but can you use regular mens fragrances in place of essential oils? Thanks, Randall


----------



## lsg (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, if they are fragrances made for soap or bath & body products.  You can't use men's cologne in soap because of the alcohol.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 23, 2013)

My husband likes Sandalwood & Vanilla (Brambleberry). I made some Dragons Blood (Brambleberry) soap and it smells great, however, it does discolour brown, even using titanium dioxide. Other men's fragrances would include Energy (Brambleberry), Sandalwood, Amber Oakmoss (NG?), Joop Homme, Spiced Mahogany (BB - accelerates & discolours), Bonsai (BB).

With essential oils you could go with anything woody, minty or citrusy. These come to mind as being not too expensive and work well in cp soap - Eucalyptus (alone or in blends), Tea tree, Star Anise (in a blend perhaps), Cedarwood, Lemongrass, Rosemary, Peppermint. I'm sure you could come up with heaps of combinations. 

Have fun!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 23, 2013)

lsg said:


> Yes, if they are fragrances made for soap or bath & body products.  You can't use men's cologne in soap because of the alcohol.



lsg--thank you for clarifying this.


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 23, 2013)

Melissa,
I'd forgotten about BB's Sandalwood Vanilla--it's such a wonderful combo. Great for guys and gals!


----------



## SlickerySoaps (Aug 23, 2013)

Aztec has one called Barnwood that I can't keep in stock.  

I have another male customer that loves anything mint...but I have to put pumice in it so it feels like Lava soap and that makes it manly.  LOL


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wanted to add Oakmoss & Amber from Candlescience.  It's masculine and men love it, but I find it has more of a unisex appeal as well.


----------



## lsg (Aug 24, 2013)

Cedar & Saffron from Brambleberry.com is also a great unisex fragrance.


----------

